# Island in the sea



## KenCo (Jan 14, 2008)

Single 15 sec exposure shot about 40mins after sunset...exif included in shot.








TFL.
Ken.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 14, 2008)

Really surreal, love it. Great work.


----------



## KenCo (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks mate, appreciate the comments.
Ken.


----------



## Renair (Jan 19, 2008)

Really nice, love it.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 19, 2008)

That's awesome, I love it!


----------



## abraxas (Jan 19, 2008)

Really nice shot.  My favorite time to shoot, rich colors, long exposures and alienating the in-laws by not eating with them.


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 19, 2008)

beautiful colors.


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 19, 2008)

wow!! great shot!!  :thumbup:


----------



## .Serenity. (Jan 19, 2008)

just lovely!


----------



## Becky (Jan 20, 2008)

Beeyootifool! Looks incredibly serene, seriously the nicest shot I've seen in a while... really well done!!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2008)

Beautiful shot, that.  Nice detail in the lighthouse, then that dreamy pink sky behind. Lovely.


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 20, 2008)

It's perfect!


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 20, 2008)

WOW, I really like that picture....


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 20, 2008)

Gorgeous! Very nice colors, great composition, great exposure, that's an all around great shot.


----------



## KenCo (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone.....



abraxas said:


> Really nice shot.  My favorite time to shoot, rich colors, long exposures and alienating the in-laws by not eating with them.


LOL!



Becky said:


> Beeyootifool! Looks incredibly serene, seriously the nicest shot I've seen in a while... really well done!!


Thanks Becky, very kind.

Thanks.
Ken.


----------



## Arch (Jan 21, 2008)

it does have a very mellow look about it... good one mate :thumbup:


----------



## KenCo (Jan 21, 2008)

Archangel said:


> it does have a very mellow look about it... good one mate :thumbup:


It's my age mate.....
Thanks.
Ken.


----------



## Becky (Jan 24, 2008)

Just popped by this thread to look at it again, still lovely... and your homepage photo is sweet too...

I've just seen the one with the rocks in the foreground too, beautiful, theres something about that island I'm drawn to!!!


----------



## KenCo (Jan 24, 2008)

Becky said:


> Just popped by this thread to look at it again, still lovely... and your homepage photo is sweet too...
> 
> I've just seen the one with the rocks in the foreground too, beautiful, theres something about that island I'm drawn to!!!



Thanks Becky, that'll get my hits up!   Noticed you didn't sign my guestbook though :-(


----------



## Becky (Jan 24, 2008)

I could've sworn I did...


----------



## KenCo (Jan 24, 2008)

Becky said:


> I could've sworn I did...


:taped sh:

:thumbup:

Thank You!


----------



## drumsforlife15 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great shot!  The sky is amazing and the details in the island are really good.


----------



## ksharlow (Jan 26, 2008)

That is beautiful. I just viewed your black and whites on your website. Stunning!


----------



## f8lranger4x4 (Jan 26, 2008)

Love it. Great job.


----------



## Mathias13 (Jan 26, 2008)

postcard material!


----------

